# Premium gas????



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm curious how many of you Eos drivers use premium gas? I'm tempted to try mid-grade with these increased gas prices but I have always used premium in my 98 and 03 Passats and now 07 Eos. My dealer said to use premium - b/c they say in the end it all evens out since they say using a lower grade gas can require some sort of engine service in the long run? I, of course, have limited technical knowledge - so I don't know what to think. thanks!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Premium gas???? (koko73)*

Check your owners manual for more detail, but in short the OM says you can use 87 octane or higher without fear of causing any damage.
HOWEVER 91 octane is recommended due to the hi performance nature of the engine. We inadvertantly filled our Eos with 87 octane once, and there was a noticible reduction in overall performance.
Other member(s) have reported a noticible reduction in fuel efficiency with lower octane as well.
There was a couple extensive discussions here earlier. Try the search function to see if you can find them.
In short, mid grade should not harm your Eos, but you may not be pleased with the performance.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 4:57 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Premium gas???? (just4fun)*

Thanks Kevin! That is helpful information. I'll try searching again . . . for some reason couldn't find what I was looking for when I searched the first time. 
-angela


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

I love this car and want to still be loving it 10 years from now, so I only use premium 91 octane, like the owner's manual says.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Premium only here.
On my last car (2004 RSX Type-s) I put in regular gas by accident (wasn't paying attention to what the guy at the pump repeated to me) and I could tell the difference the entire tank. The car was sluggish, worked hard accelerating from a stop, idled oddly, etc.
After that incident, I decided to keep w/ premium even if it cost more. I get a slightly better gas mileage and my car runs well always. Seems like a decent trade off to me.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Premium only here as well.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

premium only for me too


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Premium gas???? (koko73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko73* »_Thanks Kevin! That is helpful information. I'll try searching again . . . for some reason couldn't find what I was looking for when I searched the first time. 
-angela

The search function here is, how shall we say.... somewhat less than user friendly.
If you type in enough associated words/phrases, aqnd change the search parameters enough times, you can usually come up with something.
I found these threads for you if you care to browse through them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3141208
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3141208
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 6:55 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## koko73 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Premium gas???? (just4fun)*

Thanks everyone - I'll be staying with the premium as I head out to St. Louis this morning!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Premium gas???? (koko73)*

I also use only premium but I have my ECU configured for 93 octane. The standard 2.0T engine is more tuned for 91+ and you will get optimal performance: horsepower and fuel economy if you use premium. Right now, the difference is about $2 per week if I were to use regular, so I'd only be saving about $100 a year. however if my fuel economy suffers, I'd have to pump a few extra tanks of gas to compensate for the loss of MPGs. Kind of a wash in my book.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Premium gas???? (kpiskin)*

Agreed.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Premium gas???? (koko73)*

Premium all the way!
Not only do I use it in my Eos, but in all my other VWs.
It has long been pointed out that the recommended number in old VWs was based on RON only, not (RON+MON)/2, and they don't "need" premium.
However, my aircooled mechanic tunes my cars *very well* (by the book, and then by ear a little more), and of course _using the gas in them at the time -- premium_
I found that when I tried regular in the aircooled VWs, the slightly better tuning to premium resulted in engine sounds or "run-on" when I shut it off. In other words, when tuned to premium they wanted premium. It also helps against detonation from deposits in the engine causing hot spots (something that shouldn't be there in the first place but might be)
I feel the gas prices too







, but really the spread is only around 20 cents extra from lowest to highest most places.
I just wish I had the cash for chipping, so I could take advantage of tuning to 93 instead of just 91 (we only have 93, 89, 87 here)
You _could mix 93+89 to get 91_ but it seems like a *lot of hassle* every time to save 10 cents a gallon on half of your fill-up.
William
ps. Exxon will refuse a credit card if you try to use it more than 3 times a day. I found this b/c a local station had discounted premium on Thursdays, when I went to "VW night", and I would take one VW then the next then the next. One day I got lawnmower gas earlier, and when I took the 3rd car, each Exxon refused it. My credit card verified that there was no security flag on it, and I went to an Amoco with no problem. Exxon's way of "protecting me"










_Modified by kghia at 10:22 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## pop1.8T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_Premium only here.
On my last car (2004 RSX Type-s) I put in regular gas by accident (wasn't paying attention to what the guy at the pump repeated to me) and I could tell the difference the entire tank. The car was sluggish, worked hard accelerating from a stop, idled oddly, etc.
After that incident, I decided to keep w/ premium even if it cost more. I get a slightly better gas mileage and my car runs well always. Seems like a decent trade off to me.

Sounds like placebo effect and not an actual loss in performance. The only real way to tell is with a scangauge or on a dyno.


_Modified by pop1.8T at 12:43 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## TexasTom (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Premium gas???? (koko73)*

My dealer told me to use the mid-grade gas. That's what I've been using since January and haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (pop1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop1.8T* »_
Sounds like placebo effect and not an actual loss in performance. The only real way to tell is with a scangauge or on a dyno.

_Modified by pop1.8T at 12:43 PM 5-23-2008_

Yes, I had no technical and/or professional equipment to accurately measure the difference between the two gases used. If I were to ever make that mistake again, I'll be sure to pull the 'ole scangauge out of the closet to run some tests.








Regardless, after driving a car for a few years, you do tend to learn the habits of the car. And in that incident, I could definitely tell the difference.
Don't believe me? Use a lower grade gasoline for one tank and I'm sure you'll notice things yourself.


----------



## pop1.8T (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
Yes, I had no technical and/or professional equipment to accurately measure the difference between the two gases used. If I were to ever make that mistake again, I'll be sure to pull the 'ole scangauge out of the closet to run some tests.








Regardless, after driving a car for a few years, you do tend to learn the habits of the car. And in that incident, I could definitely tell the difference.
Don't believe me? Use a lower grade gasoline for one tank and I'm sure you'll notice things yourself.

I have used 87 and 89 several times before and have not noticed any difference from 91 or 93 that I usually use. I have driven my car much longer than you have driven yours. Modern engines have knock sensors so you would never "feel" anything. If you want to keep pretending that you felt a difference so that you can justify the higher cost of premium go for it.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (pop1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop1.8T* »_
I have used 87 and 89 several times before and have not noticed any difference from 91 or 93 that I usually use. I have driven my car much longer than you have driven yours. Modern engines have knock sensors so you would never "feel" anything. If you want to keep pretending that you felt a difference so that you can justify the higher cost of premium go for it. 

If there was a slow-clap smiliey, I'd be sure to use it here.

You have your opinions, I have mine. I'll settle with agreeing to disagree.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (pop1.8T)*

You are comparing apples to oranges. The 1.8T in your VW is nowhere close to the 2.0T FSI engine in the Eos. 

_Quote, originally posted by *pop1.8T* »_
I have used 87 and 89 several times before and have not noticed any difference from 91 or 93 that I usually use. I have driven my car much longer than you have driven yours. Modern engines have knock sensors so you would never "feel" anything. If you want to keep pretending that you felt a difference so that you can justify the higher cost of premium go for it.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

My car came from the dealer with 87 octane. I asked them if they had put premium in and the salesman looked at me like I had sprouted horns...lol. I have put preemo in it ever since.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

Using lower octane only brings you lower performance. No damage or anything like that. That's why knock sensors exist.
Likewise using more than 91 octane is a waste of time/money (though not detrimental) as the engine can advance the timing to make use of it. The range is 87-91. Lower and the engine cannot retard enough to prevent knock/pre-detonation, higher and it goes unused.
Cheers!

_Quote, originally posted by *griffsmom* »_I love this car and want to still be loving it 10 years from now, so I only use premium 91 octane, like the owner's manual says.


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Using lower octane only brings you lower performance. No damage or anything like that. That's why knock sensors exist.
Likewise using more than 91 octane is a waste of time/money (though not detrimental) as the engine can advance the timing to make use of it. The range is 87-91. Lower and the engine cannot retard enough to prevent knock/pre-detonation, higher and it goes unused.
Cheers!


Good to know. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Likewise using more than 91 octane is a waste of time/money
--SNIP--
higher and it goes unused.

_Unless_ your engine has been re-tuned to take advantage of say 93 octane. Most of the car "chipping" companies optimize it for the gas you will use, i.e. 93 if in your area. Around here (Eastern states?) we don't have 91, only 87, 89, and 93. So re-tuning would allow one to utilize 93 as a normal included feature of the re-tuning/chipping.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
_Unless_ Around here (Eastern states?) we don't have 91, only 87, 89, and 93. 

Check out Sunoco. They sell 4 grades, 87, 89, *91* and 93, at least in my area. Which brings up another point. Why is there a 93? Anyone know of a car that requires 93 octane? 


_Modified by solarflare at 4:15 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Sunoco*

When I lived in NYC (until mid 90s), Sunoco used to sell 94 and 95 Octane gasoline.
People would buy it. Just as they're people who're purchasing 92 and 93 Octane for the Eos now, though it goes unused...
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Check out Sunoco. They sell 4 grades, 87, 89, *91* and 93, at least in my area. Which brings up another point. Why is there a 93? Anyone know of a car that requires 93 octane? 

_Modified by solarflare at 4:15 AM 6-2-2008_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

In Houston, we only have the choice of 87,89 and 93 octane.
Some old stations used to sell only 87 and 92, but this has gone away with Valero rebranding of the Diamond Shamrock stations.
these ratios are just a mix, there is only 2 tanks at the station, but the dispenser mixes to achieve the middle rating.
We can do our own mixing to and save 50-70 cents per fuel up by doing half 89 half 93, achieving average of 91 octanes. Seems some time lost for such small savings, but you save half the difference in price between 89 and 93 fuel.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Time lost?*

What are you going to do with the time you lose?
I'm a mixer.

_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_In Houston, we only have the choice of 87,89 and 93 octane.
Some old stations used to sell only 87 and 92, but this has gone away with Valero rebranding of the Diamond Shamrock stations.
these ratios are just a mix, there is only 2 tanks at the station, but the dispenser mixes to achieve the middle rating.
We can do our own mixing to and save 50-70 cents per fuel up by doing half 89 half 93, achieving average of 91 octanes. Seems some time lost for such small savings, but you save half the difference in price between 89 and 93 fuel.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Time lost? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_What are you going to do with the time you lose?
I'm a mixer.


You make a good point, making a buck for a minute of work is about $60 bucks an hour, which I don't mind making in my free time !


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Time lost? (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_
You make a good point, making a buck for a minute of work is about $60 bucks an hour, which I don't mind making in my free time !

sounds like a good idea, although to be fair I _think_ it takes more than a minute, ESPECIALLY if you have to start & get receipts on the pump twice (even worse if you are trying to use cash instead of a credit card)
Again, *beware* of a station _limiting your credit card usage_ to "protect" you.
Exxon will only allow a credit card to be used 3 times a day, to "prevent fraud". In my case, it kept me from using the same card at Exxon on my 4th visit that day. It doesn't have to be the same Exxon either-- another nearby refused the card too. My credit card said nothing was flagged, and I was lucky there was another reasonable station *very close* ("lucky" b/c that car needed gas the most, & the station was closed -- only pay-at-pump) I later got Exxon cust. svc. to say it was their security policy, but they just advised me to use another payment method








The Exxon station near me _used_ to have 7 cents off the premium gas on Thursdays, but I saw a station near my mother's house too offering 7 cents off on Tuesdays. As long as you have cash or several cards with you, you could save even more by topping up your cars every sales-day.
William


_Modified by kghia at 4:32 PM 6-4-2008_


----------

